# Which boots?!?



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been trying to put my hands on a pair of shoes I can wear @ rez through the rain that aren't runners. I've had some terrible experience with runners that leak and then my feet are musical sponges throughout the day. Soooo I finally decided I WANT GUM BOOTS!!

I found some at AE (which is awesome since I work there). But now, I'm having trouble deciding which boots I want. But what pisses me off is we aren't getting them in stock so I can't actually see them. Rowr.















I like them in yellow.. but the prints are so cool. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 11, 2005)

i really love the blue. 

but the yellow would be more practical ....


but the blue is so fun.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 11, 2005)

i really like the red ones.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 11, 2005)

Moved to the correct forum.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 11, 2005)

Yellow to brighten up the damp dark west coast winter.


----------



## fadedlace (Aug 14, 2005)

I like the yellow!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2005)

well i'm no help cos i like 'em all! tha being said, maybe the yellow would be more practical, BUT who says we have to be practical! ha ha ha


----------



## Incus (Aug 14, 2005)

You sooooooooo have to get the blue ones!!!!!!!!!


When we went on a field trip me and my mates went out and got all these funky wellies (that's what we call those boots over in England). My mate laura got these really cute Pink ones (but were plain), I got these funky baby blue ones and my other friend got a really cool stripy one ha ha!

It was so funny, cos the lady that worked at the center had never seen "coloured" wellies before, only the normal black ones that you get. I think we started a trend there lol!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

i like either the red or the yellow....dont get the blue...they wont stand out next to ur blue jeans..


----------



## Gloriamgo (Aug 27, 2005)

Yellow!!


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

I really like the red ones, blue is cute too...but red stands out more.


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I like the red ones, but I may not be a good judge as my Wellies are from Pucci (with that crazed fuschia/purple 60's print)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone wears Wellies over here to walk around in the muck and mud but I can't bear to get them dirty so I wear them on dry land hahaha.


----------



## SoundlessRiot (Oct 9, 2005)

I like the blue and the red.


----------

